# Minergy Minecraft [1.2.4][Bukkit][24/7][iConomy][Jobs][Freebuild][German]



## Fankinator (3. April 2012)

*★ [1.2.5] Minergy.eu | Freebuild, PvP, Jobs, iConomy uvm. ★*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Willkommen auf Minergy!

Voice TS³: ts.minergy.eu
Minergy Server Adresse: mc.minergy.eu





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine freundliche und hilfsbereite Community mit gut besuchter Homepage inkl. Forum.
Einen leistungsstarken Server, der den Lags keine Chance lässt.
Verstärkter Griefing -und Hackerschutz. Solche Leute werden es bei uns definitiv nicht leicht haben!
Ein fähiges und erfahrenes Team mit eigenem Javascripter!
Grob gesagt alles, was du dir nur vorstellen kannst - Freebuild, PvP Action, Städte mit Grundstücken, Mobarenen, eine epische Welt, Jobs und vieles mehr!
Eine florierende Wirtschaft mit eigenen [und automatischen] Shops
8 individuelle Jobs. Trete zum Beispiel dem Job "Woodcutter" bei, und gehe ein wenig in die Farmingwelt Bäume fällen. Wenig später wirst du eine Stufe in deinem Beruf aufsteigen, und erhältst zusätzlich zu jedem zerstörten Holzblock eine dem Joblevel entsprechende Geldsumme.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf Minergy wirst du dich garantiert wohl fühlen! Wir bieten alles, das das Minecraft Herz begehrt. Du spawnst in einer großen, schicken Stadt, und wirst zu Beginn mit den Grundregeln vertraut gemacht. Von 2 netten NPC's wirst du auf ein Passwort, dass in den Regeln auf unserer Homepage versteckt ist, aufmerksam gemacht. Hast du dieses gefunden, so musst du es nur noch in den Chat schreiben - und schon bist du ein Member!
Nun stehen dir alle Wege offen. Du kannst ein kostenloses Grundstück in der Stadt beanspruchen, dich im Freebuild Bereich (alles außerhalb der Spawnstadt) verewigen oder ein wenig Geld sammeln um später auf unserer Kriegswelt eine Stadt zu gründen und mit deinen Freunden eine vernichtende Streitmacht aufzubauen. Bei uns ist (fast) alles möglich!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Insgesamt sind auf Minergy über 40 Plugins installiert. Hier alle zu erwähnen wäre unnötig, deshalb hier die interessantesten:*

*WorldEdit*, zum Bearbeiten von großen Flächen und zum "markieren" von Flächen.
*WorldGuard*, zum Zuweisen der "markierten" Flächen von WorldEdit zu bestimmten Spielern.
*LogBlock*, um alle Aktivitäten eines Spielers zu speichern und die Werke von Griefern per Kommando rückgängig zu machen.
*WordRankUp* [_von uns gescripted_], für einen möglichst unabhängigen Einstieg in Minergy.
*MobArena*, um euch durch hitzige Kämpfe gegen riesige Wellen von Zombies die Langeweile zu vertreiben.
*VoxelSniper*, um die bestaussehendsten "Landscapes" zu basteln - Du würdest staunen, wenn du wüsstest, wie gut man die Landschaft damit aussehen lassen kann.
*Multiverse*, zum Managen von mehreren unabhängigen Welten.
*BottledEXP* [_von uns gescripted_], um eure Erfahrungspunkte in Flaschen abzufüllen und weiterzuhandeln.
*iConomy*, um eine Währung ins Spiel zu implementieren
*ChestShop*, um automatische Shops zu platzieren, die per Mausklick Items ver -bzw. ankaufen.
*LWC*, um deine Truhen, Türen, Schilder, Dispenser und Öfen zu sichern
*Falsebook*, um unter anderem Teleport-Lifte und öffnungs -bzw. schließbare Tore aus verschiedenen Materialien zu erstellen.
*NoLagg*, um [zu 99% nicht vorhandene] Lags zu eleminieren. Astalavista, Baby! 
*McBans*, zum globalen Bannen [und natürlich Kicken] von Unruhestiftern und Regelbrechern.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Hauptwelt*. Im Zentrum liegt eine große Stadt mit über 100 Grundstücken. Außerhalb herrscht "Freebuild". PvP und Monster sind hier deaktiviert.
*Die Farmingwelt*. Hier kommst du an deine Materialien für den Bau deiner Kunstwerke. Außerdem verdienst du dir durch das Plugin "Jobs" eine goldene Nase. PvP und Monster sind hier aktiv.
*Die Netherwelt*. Der Nether erklärt sich wohl von selbst, auch bei uns ist hier nichts anders als im Singleplayer-Modus. PvP und Monster sind hier aktiv.
*Die TownyMap*. Die TownyMap fungiert als Kriegsmap. Hier kannst du eine Stadt gründen und dich mit anderen Ländereien bekriegen. PvP und Monster sind auch hier aktiviert.
*"The End"*. Auch diese Welt erklärt sich von selbst. "The End" wird allerdings nur für Events geöffnet. PvP ist hier deaktiviert, Monster natürlich nicht.

*Trailer und Fotos:*

Minecraft Server Trailer - Minergy - YouTube




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## Fankinator (9. April 2012)

kleiner Push


----------



## Fankinator (24. April 2012)

/push - Bald auch mit einer War Map. Auf dieser Map herrscht PvP, und ihr könnt eure eigenen Städte und Fraktionen gründen, und diese auch von anderen Usern erobern!


----------



## Fankinator (27. April 2012)

/push War Map eröffnet!


----------



## Fankinator (29. April 2012)

/push - Neue Mainmap im Bau


----------



## Fankinator (2. Mai 2012)

/push - Suchen Helfer für die neue Hauptmap


----------



## Fankinator (9. Mai 2012)

/push - überarbeitet


----------



## Fankinator (27. Mai 2012)

Neue [selbst gescriptete] Plugins:

BottledExp - Bukkit
WordRankUp - Bukkit


----------



## Fankinator (1. Juni 2012)

Neue Hauptmap online


----------



## Fankinator (7. Juni 2012)

Es gibt inzwischen einige grundlegende Neuerungen auf Minergy.eu:

* neue Hauptmap - komplett Freebuild, kein Grundstückssystem
* alte Hauptmap wird morgen gelöscht
* Gameserver (Minecraft) nun von Homepage und TS³ - Server getrennt, dadurch kommen folgende IP's zustande: Homepage: Minergy  || Minecraft: mc.minergy.eu || Teamspeak³: ts.minergy.eu || Livemap: Minecraft Dynamic Map
* Überarbeitung des VIP Systems folgt in wenigen Tagen


----------

